# Photo Recovery by LC Technology



## Leo (Jul 8, 2008)

Saturday, I took pictures of a Quincinera party. I had about 280 pictures on my Sandisk Extreme III 4gb card. Yesterday, I tried to download all my pictures to my PC. It can only download 63 pictures. WTF!!! Thinking to myself, I'm screwed, how could this happen. I tried using the Rescue Pro software that came with my CF card but that didn't work. So I called SanDisk Tech Support, they referred me to LC Technology www.lc-tech.com , I emailed their tech support, couldn't talk to anybody since it was 10pm. Tech support emailed me back and suggested that I download the demo of the PhotoRecovery software to see if I could preview the images. After I got home from work, I did and lo and behold I see my pictures!!! Then I bought the full version for $39.95, I was able to save and download all the pictures that I took. 

I really could not explain as to why in the beginning I could only see 63 pictures. I don't know what happened, I preview my pictures after I take them. It just doesn't make sense. Is my CF card going bad? I format my card everytime I download my images.

Anyway I highly recommend this software, it is a powerful software. Well worth the $39.95. Saved me a lot of grief.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 9, 2008)

How old is the card? Cards themselves rarely have wearleveling algorithms in them so If you're a very heavy user and the card is pushing a few years I'd start to consider a new one.


----------



## Leo (Jul 9, 2008)

Garbz said:


> How old is the card? Cards themselves rarely have wearleveling algorithms in them so If you're a very heavy user and the card is pushing a few years I'd start to consider a new one.


 
Card is about 1 1/2 yrs old and I've used it a lot, average 400-600 pics a month. Thanks for the tip I'll buy another one to replace this.


----------

